# New to Smoking / New to SMF



## instamatt (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello, Good morning all

I just wanted to say "hello" to all the UK smokers out there. I'm thankful to be part of this group as I've recently purchased a  smoker for my 30th Birthday! Self confessed newbie to all of this but reading through a few posts I can see that I've come to the right place!

A little about myself: My name is Matt and i'm from Lincolnshire. Just turned 30 years young and looking to start this new hobby of mine. Something that I've wanted to do for many a year ever since I went to America and tasted real BBQ.

My smoker is a WSM 18.5 and I am looking to start off small ie Pork shoulder / brisket / ribs.

My one question to start is after reading through the USA side of the forums i'm a little cautious regarding what kind of cuts I should be asking for here in the UK?

Also regarding where people source their wood chunks from here in the UK?

Sorry if these seem like simpleton questions but I hope to be an active member of the group / forum.

Happy Smoking

M


----------



## wade (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Matt and Welcome to the group

There are a growing number of us on here from the UK - many born and bred here but some are also US exiles. Being in Lincoln you will not be far from another of our members - Danny - and he is originally from Texas. Some of us will be up your way in the summer for the UK SMF BBQ meet. We hold it in Woodhall Spa and it would be good if you could join us.

Congratulations on your WSM - they are great smokers. With a few hints and tips from people on here you will be on your way in no time. Remember though that there will be almost as many ways of producing the perfect smoked meat as there are members here. Although there is no single "right" way there are certainly wrong ways - and you will soon find out which works for you. Don't be hesitant in asking questions as that is the way we all learned, and don't restrict yourself to only hot smoking as the WSM will be great for some cold smoking too.

Now you have your smoker you should also invest in a good digital thermometer (e.g. the Maverick ET-732 or 733) as you will need to know the temperature of both your meat and your smoker at all times. You will soon learn to ignore the built in temperature gauge.

A pork shoulder will be a good place to start however before you do you need to master the temperature management within the smoker first. This will take several attempts and you may want to use something less expensive like chicken pieces or maybe a supermarket pork loin or even sausages. That way if all goes horribly wrong then it will not be too expensive while you are experimenting. Once you have the temperature control mastered then go for pork ribs or shoulder before you tackle your first brisket as they are much more forgiving.

The best place to get your meat is usually from a local butcher as most of the supermarkets are not geared up to supply what we want. Sometimes they do surprise you though. To begin with the US and UK cuts you will use will the same - pork shoulder is pork shoulder and brisket is brisket. If you can, get it unrolled - especially the brisket.

When converting US recipes though be careful if they use liquid measures as the US pint is 20% less than the UK pint.

We are here to help and we look forward to seeing photos of your first smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the “Family”.  Wade has you sorted.  Temp control is KEY.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone will be along soon to offer advice.  The “Hello and Welcome to this Group” thread posted on the Group page will tell you a little about me; I am also Group lead.  Please feel free to PM me should you have a question.  I certainly don’t know it all, so if I can’t help I’ll find someone who can and we will learn together.  Please read the threads posted in the group and feel free to share any tips or information that you have that you feel would be helpful to the group members.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

KC5TPY

Danny

We had our first smoking weekend on 08-08-14.  We have the next smoking weekend planned for this year.  We had folks from Glasglow, Kent, and all points between.  We would love to have you there this year.  Have a look at the links below and I hope you will put it on your calendar.  Even if your smoker is not portable, no matter.  We had more than enough so come along and have a GREAT weekend.

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160115/u-k-members-smokin-weekend

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167946/inaugural-u-k-smokers-weekend-meet

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164686/scouting-trip

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168342/next-years-meet


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello.  For when you feel ready and can control the temps have a read through the link below.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181613/lets-talk-brisket


----------



## instamatt (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Danny & Wade for your welcome posts.

A lot of information there to get my teeth into!!

Thank you for the great tip, I will certainly start with cheaper cuts of meat ie chicken etc in order to get a grips on how to maintain temp in my WSM. I have already done a fair bit of reading on these forums and I think the final part of research is to get the ball rolling and try it out!

Much Excite!

Wade, in regards to the Maverick ET-732 thank you for the advice I think that will be the purchase I go for!

A smokers weekend sounds like a lot of fun, I think I could learn a great deal from you all. And with it being local (Woodhall Spa) it would seem a shame not too. I will see how things progress for me in the smoking world and give it some serious thought :)

Hopefully my next thread will be the setup of my WSM. I MUST share my joy of my new smoker!!

Thank you again

M


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello Matt.  Would be great to have you there if even just for the Saturday meal.  We had a BLAST last year!  I have to admit I was a bit dubious last year.  A bunch of British guys "smoking food"??  YEAH RIGHT!  HEY!  These folks know their stuff!  PROUD of each of them and have learned something new from many of them.  They are also willing to go out of their way to help anyone with anything.  GREAT bunch of folks.  Any question you have just start a thread and many folks will be there to offer help.  You are near to me so if I need to drive over and help you with something you are having trouble with, then we will set a date and time.  Glad to have you with us.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi matt

Im martin, i have long started smoking as in a few months back, but this is deffinetly the place to be. Everyones been so helpful, ive learnt alot all ready.
I started with a camping fish smoker and now have an offset smoker. But if it wasnt for these people i probably would of given up a week after starting.
Happy smoking
Martin


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Wade's got you covered with the smoker, temperature control is key!

Would be good to see you at the meet, even if you can't make the full weekend, come along on the Saturday, meet people, chat and try some good food!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (Apr 16, 2015)

Hiya Matt, and Welcome,

You will have to come up with a pretty good excuse not to turn up for some of the best smoked food this side of the Atlantic seeing you live in Lincoln..... No pressure.

Only Kidding Matt, Enjoy the forum


----------



## instamatt (Apr 17, 2015)

well I live approx. 30 minutes from Lincoln & just over an hour away from Woodhall Spa. It will have to be some mega excuse haha

I'm thinking of driving down on the Saturday to meet everyone!

Thanks for the welcome! Everyone has been fantastic!

Update on my WSM: A delay is dispatch means I wont get it until next week now. This always happens to me :'(

M


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Mat, you will be more than welcome :welcome1:

Smokin Monkey


----------

